# what to order from jeffers or get from tractor supply store



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

The time is getting closer to bringing home my goats. Total will be five goats in all between eight weeks and twelve weeks old. I have read so many post I am totally confused and want to be prepared when I bring them home to cover any problems that might arise. Could someone tell me what is best to get at Jeffers or what to get at tractor supply and what I will have to get from a vet. I have found a vet in traveling distance but haven't talk to them personally just the receptionist. I have been busy with fencing and housing and stalls and getting barrels for the grain then I have to decide on feed. Goats coming from two different places and feedings don't match. lol Thank you for any and all help.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

I am following this  i am wondering too


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Here's my two cents from my vast two and a half years of experience . If Tractor Supply is close, just examine what they have, so if you need it, you can go get it. Jeffers is great, but I hate paying their shipping! So I try and put a bigger order together to avoid it. 

There was quite a few things I thought I had to have on hand, that I have still not used. You learn as you go what you need and what you can wait on. 

Somewhere on here is a medicine list. Some of them are vet only. It gets expensive to try and get everything at once though. I would never be without banamine (mine came from the vet - not sure you can order it), and pennicillin (Jeffers has it). A thermometer is a MUST. Wormer. Probios. Syringes and needles. Drench gun. That's the stuff I have used the most. Something to combat pneumonia too - I have both Nuflor and Naxcel on hand, mainly because my daughter shows market boer goats and Nuflor has a long withdrawal on it, but works much faster than Naxcel, IMO.

Supplies besides feeders, automatic waterer if you can, minerals, hoof trimmers. That's off the top of my head - hope it helps!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

When I brought my first goats home I had shelter for them and fencing. Water and food. Containers for water and food. That's about it. A good vet who knows goats is worth their weight in gold. If you try to get supplies in for every contingency you will go broke. I like Hoeggers and Caprine Supply online, and Valleyvet just as much as Jeffers. Tractor supply should be your first stop though, since you have one. You will probably be getting to know them there. The people at mine are very helpful.

Having said that, a thermometer for sure. I had one of those already for dogs. You will need hoof trimmers soon and for sure. A way to hold them still so you can do their hooves. They are much easier to catch and hold if they have collars. I like the plastic link ones because they will break if the goat gets the collar caught on a fence. I like two foot long leashes, they can be hard to find. Hoeggers has rope halters that slip every which way so they fit a bunch of different size heads. I have one of those and it really helps move them and hold them, they move better when led by the head. 

Mostly you can't possibly have everything you will need, and if you try to have what you need for every contingency you will go nuts. Plus medical things have expiration dates. About wormers, the people at your tractor supply or the people you are getting your goats from will know most about what you need locally and how to dose it. 

Good luck with them, let it be a lot of fun. What kind of goats are they?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I would have a thermometer, Probiotic powder and/or paste ( I will send you home with a bit of the powdered kind  ) needles ins syringes. (And i use needless syringes to drench with because i still dont have a drench gun..) LA-200 and pen. Are good to have and TSC has both. B-Complex, Hoof trimmers, activated charcoal, vet wrap ect.. I can make you a list to send home with you too if you like  but like everyone has said, if you buy it all at once you'll go broke! lol!
(And all I listed here you can get at TSC besides the needles and syringes)


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

I find I save a good bit of money if I make an order big enough at Jeffers to get free shipping. Their prices tend to be a little less on most items than tractor supply. I believe Tractor Supply gets a lot of their stuff from Jeffers anyway. I like to buy the 100cts of needles and syringes there along with my wormer. I also like to price check both websites and see who is cheaper on things before I make an order with Jeffers. They are pretty fast with shipping too, usually only takes about three days or so. I do not buy cold meds (unless they are not available at TSC) or heavy items because of air shipping and freight charges. And if I need it in a hurry I just run over to TSC, the employees are always very nice and helpful.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

When you get your syringes, make sure they are luer lock - not luer slip. The package should tell you which they are. I've blown many a needle off the luer slip, wasted the meds, and I refuse to buy them. Get at least 1 20 cc syringe and 1 35 cc syringe - they come in handy more than you might think, and they don't cost a lot. 

Also get a variety of needles from 18 to 20 or 22 gauge. Thick medicines like Nuflor and penicillin require a 18 gauge needle, but things like vitamin B, LA 200, etc can be given with a 20 or 22 gauge needle. The bigger the number, the smaller the bore of the needle. Don't order a lot of needles until you decide what length you prefer - 1/2", 3/4", 1", or 1 1/2". I prefer 1/2" because they don't bend as easily, it's a lot harder to poke them through tented skin when giving an SQ injection, and they are shorter so I don't scratch or poke myself nearly as much as with a 1". Those little suckers burn like crazy when you stick them in yourself. LOL Once you decide what length, make sure you have quite a few on hand because you never want to re-use a needle. A used needle can contaminate the bottle of meds and it's a good way to spread certain illnesses among your goats. 

There you have my .02 worth. Good luck with your goats!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Thank you all for your input. I don't think I will go broke but one never knows. The b complex is that what it says on the bottle. I will be making a trip to tractor supply this weekend. Its not real close but I like the store and its only about half hour to 45 minutes away. No one has mentioned grain for little ones. I guess I will have to play that by ear. I just know that the two different places I am buying goats don't feed the same. Thank you again


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with starmfarm...order as much as you can from Jeffers and get free shipping..I would get fortified B complex if you have to choose between it and plain B complex...since it has more Thiamine in it. I get my Selenium vit e gel, probio paste, CD antitoxin, wormers, needles, syringes, save a kid syringe,Pen Q, from Jeffers
I got some things at TSC before my order but may be able to get at jeffers too...Tylan 200, hoof trimmer, drenching gun..Nutra drench..iodine, 
best of luck with your new goat family..they are a joy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Frosty I will send you home with a big freezer Baggie if grain. You can give it to them for a while then switch it to something else if you choose to. 

As for the B-Complex, our TSC doesn't have fortified.. (I checked out two stores..) they only had plain ole b complex..

Oh, and don't worry about copper! We have TONS and it expires next summer so we have some you can use


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks Skyla. I wasn't thinking of switching willow and gidget Thinking more the other ones I am getting but what I am really trying to get a feel for with young just weaned goats besides hay what should they have to eat and how much. I know most people don't understand my English. sorry. It happens all the time. I just don't say things the way I mean them I guess..


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Get a 14% pelleted goat grower feed - whether you feed medicated or not is your choice. If you can get some of what they were eating from the people you got them from, even better. Start them out with just a little bit until you see how well they are eating. Once that has been determined, mix the 2 feeds and give them 1/4 lb total per head - do not give them more than they will clean up in about an hour. Reduce what they had been eating over the course of about a week until they are eating just the pelleted grower. Increase feed by 1/4 lb every 3-4 days until they are at 1 to 1 1/2 lbs, but I would not exceed 1-2% of their body weight.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Frosty said:


> Thanks Skyla. I wasn't thinking of switching willow and gidget Thinking more the other ones I am getting but what I am really trying to get a feel for with young just weaned goats besides hay what should they have to eat and how much. I know most people don't understand my English. sorry. It happens all the time. I just don't say things the way I mean them I guess..


Oh I know what you mean! I think things but they just don't come out the same way :laugh:

The girls will be getting about 1/4 cup to share for a little while then I switch it to 1/4 cup each... then you just watch body condition and adjust it so they are where you would like them to be.
Right now they are eating with the does so the are getting the dairy pellet. if you don't want them on the dairy pellet I suggest Caprine Challenger.. it is a sweet feed.. we used to feed it, but the year we had like no winter, the mill had a grain mite problem with the sweet feeds... we fed that to our pigs and went fully over to the dairy pellets... but as long as there is no mites I would feed it again  other wise, we have our bucks on DuMOR goat pellets, that would be fine for growing/young kids 

You also want to be sure you have a good loose mineral(either a got one or a cattle one.. Ours is a cattle one), and baking soda out free choice, (I think you already knew that though  )


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Pennicillin
LA200
Needles and syringes (3,6 and 20 cc with 18 and 20 gauge needles)
Drench syringe
Electrolytes (powder, gatorade, pedialyte... they all work!)
CD Antitoxin
Something for wounds like blue kote
Baking soda
Dewormers
Scour halt (works much better than kaopectate or pepto)
Iron
Neomycin
Something for coccidiousis (dimethox in any form or sulmet... might be labeled for chickens. Can also get baycox from a vet)
Vet RX... its a nasal drop that is great for colds. 
I'd also have some prescription meds too.. Nuflor is awesome and the other N one.... Naxicel? I don't know but it works really good.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Good advice from everybody.. I would for sure get the CDT vaccine from TSC. Ask the breeders if they have had their CDT shot yet and the booster.. Its an annual shot and worth your money.


----------

